# heilbutt - ganz - im backofen



## chippog (4. September 2002)

als stuffel von einem zuzubereitenden heilbutt schrieb, den, den er auch noch selber ans tageslicht gezerrt hatte, brach es aus mir hervor: stuffel! mach das ding bloss ganz im backofen, wenn er ganz rein geht natürlich nur. schwanzflosse kannste ja abschneiden, salzen und an einer geruchsunempfindlichen stelle trocknen. wird in der regel recht schick! backofen auf 150°C, den heilibutti ohne eingeweide und kiemen schön gesäubert und mit butter und weisswein bedacht rein, zwanzig minuten plus anzahl der zentimeter an der dicksten stelle mal zehn minuten und fertig. vorher sud abnehmen zum sosse machen. kartöffelchen, salatchen oder gemüschen, sösschen, weissweinchen: feinstchen. für den ders mag, vergiss bloss die haut nicht und die backen und an den flossengräten zu saugen!!! oh man mir wird schlecht vor verlangen. die beiden kiefer habe ich mir auch schön sauber abgeleckt, vorsicht mit den spitzen beisserchen!!! und nach dem trocknen zusammengeleimt. sieht auch echt klasse aus. heilbuttmacke? heilbuttmacke!!! ist aber auch echt ne luxusmacke!!! spar blos nicht bei dem weisswein. sollte echt was besseres sein. im zweifelsfalle tut es auch der schampus von waldi oder wie der heisst. nu wart nur nich zu lange. fett wird auch im gefrierer ranzig! sach wann gibbit den? ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!! und havkat isst derweil surströmming (vergorener hering in fussballförmigen, da druck drauf, konservendosen) chippog


----------



## angeltreff (4. September 2002)

Wie soll das den gehen ???  :g  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2002)

Ich hab noch ganz frische Heilbuttfilets in der truhe, die ersten schon mit feinem Pfeffersößchen verspeist, zu den nächsten werde ich wohl Rahmbohnen machen, die übernächsten wahrscheinlich mit einer Weinsoße, die darauffolgenden werde ich mit ner Calvadossoße überziehen, und den Rest dann als Sommerabschluß auf dem Grill mit Paprika, Zwiebeln und etwas Knoblauch.


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2002)

Das ist ja schon Psychoterror, was Ihr hier betreibt. :q


----------



## Klausi (5. September 2002)

Das stimmt. Aber eventuell gekommen wir ja auch mal einen, den werden wir dann auch in die Röhre schieben.


----------



## havkat (5. September 2002)

@Thomas

[BLINK]IS GUT JETZT! [/BLINK]  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2002)

Was auch schön ist: Heilbuttfilet mit Tomatenscheiben aus Mutters Garten belegen, leicht salzen und pfeffern, mit einem milden, fetten Käse belegen und überbacken.

Oder ne schöne Sahnesoße kochen, ein paar eingelegte Perlzwiebeln und etwas von dem Zwiebelsud mit in die Soße geben.

Oder Paprika in Sahne mit etwas Knoblauch ankochen, das Heilbuttfilet drauflegen und fertigdünsten.

Die ersten Steinpilze gibts ja auch wieder, Steinpilze und HEilbutt zusammen in einer Pfanne braten, Bratfond mit etwas Weißwein ablöschen und mit Sahne einkochen.

Oder ganz einfach (aber lecker): Heilbutt leicht mehlieren, in einer Pfanne barten und am Schluß etwas Kräuterbutter mitbraten.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (5. September 2002)

Wenn’s nicht anders geht dann...

Etwa auf Fenchel mit Paprika und Senfkörnern?
..... unterm Sahneberg mit Speck und Zwiebeln?
......mit Blattspinat auf Minzsoße?
......Heilbutt-Mormay mit Emmentaler und Sahne?
...... mit Rosmarin Schalotten und Olivenoel?
.......in der Kruste zusammen mit Lachs, Egerlingen und Lauch?
.... oder einfach vom Grill, dann aber eher schwarzen HB?

Jetzt nur noch fangen..............täterätäääääääää

Petri und Kochlöffel Heil
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## chippog (6. September 2002)

noch ganz speziell für havkat

als sushi gehts auch, aber besser ist schon, wenn er zubereitet wird, und gegrill oder scharf angebraten mit tomatensösschen, gar auf frischer pasta? oder wie wäre es mit, da wir schon mehrfach bei pilzen waren, trompetenpfifferlinge, gar köstliche kleine pilze, die aber den heilbutt dann besser im magen in rotwein schwimmen sehen wollen. auch ist heilbutt immer wieder gern beim fischfondue gesehen, hatte ich glaube ich schon vor monaten mal hier zelebriert? ach lassen wir das, zu sehr wollen wir dich auch nicht quälen. nur noch soviel, um dich etwas zu trösten. die richtig grossen, also die, die du und nicht nur du so gerne an der angel haben willst, sind eigenlich nicht mehr ganz so lecker. auch egal, herzlichste grüsse aus gothendorf nachen süden! chipp


----------



## Albatros (6. September 2002)

@havkat

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund :q:q:q


----------



## havkat (6. September 2002)

Es ist guuuut jeeeeeetzt!!!! 
Ich sabber schon die ganze Tastatur voll! :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. September 2002)

Thomas Du bist ein Schwien. Mir läuft der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aus dem Mund! Ich will auch wieder heilbutt in der Röhre haben!!!


----------



## chippog (9. September 2002)

maaaan kinnas seid ihr emfpindlich! dürfen wir nicht mal rezepte austauschen ohne dass ihr gleich den speichelverlust bedingten austrocknungstod vor augen habt? wie wollt ihr je die nerven haben, einen heilbutt an deck zu hieven? ihr würdet den platten ja nicht mal sehen vor lauter speichelfluss! kinnas entspannt euch! tiiiieeef durchathmen, tiiiiieeeeef durchathmen! gaaaaaaanz ruhig, euch klaut keiner was vom teller... grüss ein ziemlich besorgter chippog aus dem schwedischen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2002)

:q  :q genauuuu chippog, ziemlich empfindlich unsere Sensibelchen hier :q  :q  :q  :q


----------

